# The best thing about Skyrim:



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Buckets


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't play it but someone linked me this ... which is funny xP


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

LMAO love it, Can you do this on the console versions?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I don't play it but someone linked me this ... which is funny xP


Lol so the argonian maid books got into skyrim now. Those books are always filled with euphemisms.

OMG those vids are so funny, great capturing realism Bethesda


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I don't play it but someone linked me this ... which is funny xP


Too, too awesome of this is real!!!

But in all honesty it looks shooped.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> I don't play it but someone linked me this ... which is funny xP


The Lusty Argonian Maid! Some of these were in Oblivion, too.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

haha that was funny!

wish u didn't show me that though because now im gonna steal everything!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


i <3 yu...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


LOL


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Eski said:


> Buckets
> 
> :lol That was awesome and yes, I'll be trying that on console later tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

^ :lol

I've got one, Giant playing baseball with bear gif!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


hahahaha that hits home so much! that stupid shout/power command being there.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Best thread of the day.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^ :lol

I've got one, Giant playing baseball with bear gif!


Haha, a Giant did that to me today.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

This game is beast...

That's all I gathered from this thread.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't steal crap. I was upstairs, in a room alone, with the door shut. As soon as I stick my lockpick in a box a guard rushes in and arrests me. FML.

This is the first time playing in this seies so I am learning a lot though. For example, I didnt know you could pick stuff up.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

The sheer scale and beauty of the scenery... is like pure life elixir.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

not sure if this really happened but if so then pretty awesome....


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> not sure if this really happened but if so then pretty awesome....


There's only one problem with that story...

You do know that stores ID people for M-rated games now, right? There's no way a 13-year-old kid could have picked the game up without his parents present.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:O

I didn't even know it had a rating 

xP


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> not sure if this really happened but if so then pretty awesome....


I really hope this is real.

Also, I wish the media would spend more time doing stories on positive stuff like this. I think everyone's moral would skyrocket and instead of assuming the worst of people and give the "why should I help" attitude it would be more of a "pay it forward" sort of thing. Humans are giving in nature I believe, but lately I feel that we all fear to be nice because we don't want to be taken advantage of.

Thanks for bringing that story to my attention - like I said I really hope it's real because it is very touching and shows that there are a lot of good people still out there.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> There's only one problem with that story...
> 
> You do know that stores ID people for M-rated games now, right? There's no way a 13-year-old kid could have picked the game up without his parents present.


I'm not sure about your local stores but when I was growing up we never had trouble buying GTA or any of the Resident Evil series, etc.

I know they aren't supposed to sell them to kids but the reality is a lot of places still will.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I'm not sure about your local stores but when I was growing up we never had trouble buying GTA or any of the Resident Evil series, etc.
> 
> I know they aren't supposed to sell them to kids but the reality is a lot of places still will.


Do you live in the US? Because here, they are cracking down on stores hardcore about selling M-rated games to kids. And I know for a fact that all Gamestops are strict about it. There was a man who looked like he was >30yo and was turned away at the midnight release of Skyrim because he didn't have a picture ID.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> not sure if this really happened but if so then pretty awesome....


Lmao, get murked on.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> Do you live in the US? Because here, they are cracking down on stores hardcore about selling M-rated games to kids. And I know for a fact that all Gamestops are strict about it. There was a man who looked like he was >30yo and was turned away at the midnight release of Skyrim because he didn't have a picture ID.


That's crazy. And yes I live in the US. A lot of places are apparently cracking down here too, but I've only ever been carded once in my life for a game and I'm pretty sure no matter how old I was they would have still let me buy it.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Eski said:


> Buckets


Can you really do this in the game or is it just a glitch?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fire mage64 said:


> Can you really do this in the game or is it just a glitch?


 If its the buckets on the head gliitch (on 3ds so cant check) then loads of people have done it, it blocks npcs line of sight lol.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Time 2 die!!!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder what mod he's using to kill himself with.... there was a mod like that in oblivion.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Those deaths got old really fast. Most of them weren't even clever.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

The first 4 are somewhat amusing but number 1 had me in tears! :haha

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-perso...r2=Video+Games&wa_user3=blog&wa_user4=popular


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> No, not really.
> Hes a child, mothers do everything for children, baby them, teach them lessons, love them- etc.
> 
> These lessons about life, are learned at older ages when first entering adulthood. Where life lessons, the good and the bad are learned in self experience.
> ...


Well, not to mention, the kid probably still learned from the experience. Just because the donation was made, that doesn't mean the kid forgot about what happened to his original copy and how it made him feel to have it stolen.

You better believe that kid will consider the possibilities next time.

But I still don't believe the story actually happened. Possible? Yeah, but probably didn't happen.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Thats true! He still learned a valuable lesson- there are bad people in the world. Who don't care who you are- they will take whats yours.
> 
> If it is true- then Im glad the kid also felt the joy of a stranger like miracle.
> If skyrim came out on Christmas morning this would be the next best thing that came out on the internet, probably next to memes about Jesus being Dovahkiin.


Oh, haven't you heard? The story has been updated.

That kid purchased the PS3 version, and now he can't play it because the POS game is broken. So, the second valuable lesson is to NEVER buy Bethesda games on Day 1... if at all.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

successful said:


> LMAO love it, Can you do this on the console versions?


yeah but its really hard to get the buckets on peoples heads (if your doing this outside you might as well hold A/X down and move the item into a river or something then steal it, like in the riverwood forge I chucked everything into the river then stole it (you can use stolen ingots to boost up your items then sell those boosted items to a legal merchant)


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Don't know if this is real but it's awesome nonetheless......


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

THats pretty cool. I've tried to shoot myself like that before but haven't been able to yet. I didn't try too hard.

I do find random arrows stuck in the ground from time to time. I always wonder if they were mine at some point.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty sweet, I think its legit because I saw a vid once where a guy executed his adoring fan in the same manner.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lol nice video  I remember on oblivion trying to hit myself with a arrow, but it must of taken ages to get that shot right.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

no, the best thing about skyrim is a dragon as a pet:boogie


----------

